# USB charger went bad in the car today



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

My phone started out 100% charged as usual, as the day wore on was losing charge while running Lyft app despite being plugged in. It would sometimes charge up a bit then lose charge, then found myself in no mans land with 2% left. Long story short hauled ass across town home and picked up a spare charger. Problem solved. The old charger? Yeh, that went out the window somewhere off the expressway for ****ing up my day.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Always good to keep a spare one in the glove box


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Yeh. I never joined the scouts but I’ll sure as hell have a spare now.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

If you are running Apple / Android play leave the cord plugged into the vehicle at all times. Plug and unplug the phone. If you are not and just charging always use a good plug in charger instead of your car USB.


----------



## Chapar Kanati (Mar 10, 2018)

Lighter port chargers go out all the time. It's always a good idea to buy a good quality durable charger and still have a spare one.


----------



## FaceBob (Jun 21, 2020)

7-11 has a huge selection of car charges for road warriors.
Liberate buy a couple for backup


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Make sure you buy a High quality charger for your phone use... I have found this one works amazingly...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07H4LH6P7/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I never had a charger fail... I usually have problems with the charging cords having a short life span however... my charging cords always fail at the neck connector on the phone side... I have this bad habit of constantly twisting the cord though...


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> If you are running Apple / Android play leave the cord plugged into the vehicle at all times. Plug and unplug the phone. If you are not and just charging always use a good plug in charger instead of your car USB.


Bro I'm not that cool, I have the non usb car with Fred flintstone brakes.


----------



## Chapar Kanati (Mar 10, 2018)

SleelWheels said:


> Bro I'm not that cool, I have the non usb car with Fred flintstone brakes.


Fred Flintstone brakes.&#129315;&#128514;&#129315;&#128514;. Reply of the day.&#128514;&#129315;&#128514;&#129315;


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> If you are not and just charging always use a good plug in charger instead of your car USB.


That is exactly what I do too.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberguyken said:


> Make sure you buy a High quality charger for your phone use... I have found this one works amazingly...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07H4LH6P7/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> View attachment 477855


Dollar tree has similar model for $1.00
Cord will cost you an Extra $1.00


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Dollar tree has similar model for $1.00
> Cord will cost you an Extra $1.00


Dollar tree doesn't have that one for a dollar, I assure you.


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

if its the car then you simply gotta replace the fuse, fuse box has extra ones along with a fuse puller, look up the 9volt on the manual and replace the fuse.


----------

